

Is there a way to have multiple telephone number? - youyap

I know there is way to get multiple email account but is there a way to get multiple telephone number?<p>Is there a service out there that allows it?
or some vanity number or something?<p>I want about 100 local phone numbers. ringcentral charge fees any other way to get it free or set up sever or something?<p>My email is johnson360@gmail.com If anyone have grandcentral account please invite me.
======
wmf
In the trade, phone numbers are called DIDs. Once you realize that you want to
buy 100 DIDs you should have an easier time finding providers.
<http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/DID+Service+Providers>

------
ArcticCelt
I use Vonage and you can have has many "virtual" numbers that you want. They
can be in other cities even other countries and they will all ring to the same
phone. You can operate from your basement and give the impression that you are
a huge corporation with offices all around the world and country. Most VOIP
service provider will give that kind of service and even more.

~~~
youyap
I am looking to do 100 phone number and i want it to be FREE and good.

My email is johnson360@gmail.com If anyone have grandcentral account please
invite me.

~~~
mattmaroon
Why would any business want to give you a large amount of free phone numbers?

------
calvin
There's no easy way (through cell phone companies) to use multiple phone
numbers for the same cell phone. I know for a fact Verizon Wireless doesn't
offer vanity numbers, but I'm not sure about the other providers.

Services like GrandCentral (<http://www.grandcentral.com/>) allow you to get
another phone number and forward calls to your phone and "mask" outgoing calls
so it appears to have come from your GrandCentral number instead of your cell
phone number. It's only in beta though and it's difficult to get an account
right now.

There's also Skype. You can get an "Online Number" from them.
<http://www.skype.com/allfeatures/onlinenumber/> \-- not an expert on this,
but there should be some way to do call forwarding to your cell phone, but you
might need a subscription.

------
aneesh
GrandCentral (grandcentral.com) allows you to get a second number that can
forward to any phone, and you can selectively forward, block numbers, and use
a whole host of other features.

Brring! (brring.com) allows you to get a second number that forwards to your
phone, and plays 10-seconds ads that you get paid for.

------
annoyed
you could set up an asterisk server and set up as many extensions as needed.
the number of simultaneous calls is limited by the number of phone lines.
there is also a way to connect skype to asterisk, but i've never done it.

------
sgoraya
We've been using <http://ringcentral.com/>

Its a great service and you can add additional #'s to your account too

------
sigstoat
my company has a T1 with TDM voice channels on it, feeding into asterisk. (hot
tip: buy the digium hardware) we get new phone numbers routed to the T1 for
$25 activation and, uh, $0.15/month. (couple hundred a month for the line
itself.)

as for multiple phone numbers routed to POTS lines, i don't see why your phone
company _couldn't_ do it. you just wouldn't be able to tell which line the
call was for.

------
patrickg-zill
DIDs cost money, not a lot if you buy them wholesale, but still require a
monthly payment.

~~~
youyap
Where can or do you buy them?

------
eru
What is it good for? Honestly.

~~~
youyap
runing a business. That why google buy the company

~~~
eru
Could someone please describe how a lot of different phone number help you run
a business?

I guess there must be a benefit - I just do not see it right now.

